# Going to check on a '05 SE-R, 145k miles too high?



## Gassend (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been a big fan of SE-R's for a few years since a buddy of mine let me drive his for a bit. And decided I need to get me a different vehicle and ran across an 05 Altima SE-R in what appears to be in immaculate condition. The only issue I would have is it seems a little high on mileage. Is there still a lot of life left in the 3.5's in this gen of Altima? Is there any known issues with this year of Altima that I should know about?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

to me, its a little high, you might want to take it to a mechanic and have it checked out...


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

not sure what the life expectancy is on our motor,if its mostly highway milage then it maybe ok, if the condition is immaculate then chances are its well looked after?


----------



## que ser (Mar 5, 2015)

make sure that the oil cooler filter gasket has been replaced and the timing chain guides those are the only problems I've had with my ser. other than that that 3.5 runs like a beast. I haven't 05 ser charcoal grey with one hundred and thirteen thousand miles.


----------



## Barry Chan (Sep 21, 2012)

que ser said:


> make sure that the oil cooler filter gasket has been replaced and the timing chain guides those are the only problems I've had with my ser. other than that that 3.5 runs like a beast. I haven't 05 ser charcoal grey with one hundred and thirteen thousand miles.


At what milage the timing belt guide was replaced? For future reference thanks.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Barry Chan said:


> At what milage the timing belt guide was replaced? For future reference thanks.


The only concern would be the timing chain guides... the VQ35E in 2005 and 06 were amazing engines. The production and tooling from factory went as follows (tolerances as the engine is produced decreased).. the 350Z's got it first.. Second was the SE-R since there were only a total of 6000 units worldwide... 3rd was the Maxima.. 4th was the Murano.. 5th was the Altima 3.5 S and SE models.
The Pathfinder and Frontier got a 4 Liter version of the VQ.

As long as the engine oil was a synthetic grade and changed regularly and was never run low.. the timing guides will last.. the problem is they are made of nylon and if not lubricated properly, they wear out FAST causing chain rattle.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

My SE-R has 202000 Kms... I run the same oil in the racing GTR NISMO.. Motul oil.
My timing guides have never been changed.. No problems.. So yours in Miles is around where I'm at approximately


----------

